# Mehrseitiges ILLU CS Dokument als pdf?



## meandsven (30. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen

ich möchte ein mehrseitiges illustrator CS dokument als pdf sichern, wobei die seitentrennung beibehalten werden soll (also auch im pdf dokument einzelne seiten und nicht die GESAMTE zeichenfläche als EINE große seite, wie es bei mir ständig geschieht.

danke für eure hilfe
gruß aus köln
sven


----------



## versuch13 (30. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 soweit ich weiß, mußt du den Umweg über einzelne PostScripts nehmen, und das dann in ein PDF wandeln. Illustrator ist eigentlich auch nicht wirklich dazu gedacht mehrseitige Dokumente zu erstellen, das ist zwar eine nette Zusatzfunktion, aber ja auch nicht besonders komfortabel.

 Falls du doch einen anderen Weg findest, lass es mich bitte wissen, denn ich habe es bisher auch immer so gemacht..


 greetz


----------

